# Need advice: '89 or '91 240SX?



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok, here's the deal. I'm building a grassroots race car to do driving schools in. Nothing more. I just can't beat on my daily driver '99 Sentra SE. Right now I have 2 choices. The first are 2 '89 240SX's. One with a good engine and the other with a good body. Both are from a mechanic at the local Nissan dealership. $1,200 for both probably. My other option is a '91 with 70K miles for about $2,900.

I was told that _some_ '89 and '90 240's came with the KA24DE but the base models came with the KA24E. I know the '91 has the KA24DE. I know the swap is possible. Are their any other differences between the '89 and the '91 other than the engine and related electronics? Brakes, suspension, body, etc??

My next question is how hard is it to convert an automatic '89 240SX to a 5 speed? The '89 with the good body is an auto.

Thanks.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Another difference between the 89 and 91 is LSD. 89 and 90 did not have possy traction in the back. Therefore they were peg-legged. 91 had possy traction and both wheels spun. I would go with the 91. Better motor and it has the LSD.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the 91 is also DOHC which will give you 15 more hp plus 8ft-lbs of torque


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you sure about that LSD thing? my 89 would spin both wheels pretty damn easily, even in 2nd gear.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there something bout the early 89 models that had a differant compression ratio then the later 89's and the 90's i forget where i read it i'll try to find it.that might sway ur decision

the auto to manuel swap is in one of these threads to, think in the S14 section, give that a look, give ya some ideas


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i posted that awesome link  get a 91+ 240 if u can. ka24de, lower mileage, easier for sr swap, etc look for hicas because cars with hicas came with lsd..most of them are a/t's tho..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is he goin SR?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *you sure about that LSD thing? my 89 would spin both wheels pretty damn easily, even in 2nd gear. *


Positive. 89 and 90 were peg-legged for sure. If yours spun both wheels then the previous owner must have switched them.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

91-up have lsd?... wait.. no im not getting the whole story here.. which models came with lsd?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *91-up have lsd?... wait.. no im not getting the whole story here.. which models came with lsd? *


91 and up had LSD. They had possy traction which spun both of the wheels. 89 and 90 did not have possy traction and therefore were one-leggers.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

got with the 91 overall to me it looks the best and it has the best feel for racing. Thats just my two cents


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sleeper180sx said:


> *got with the 91 overall to me it looks the best and it has the best feel for racing. Thats just my two cents *


I agree. Better to work on, more power, not peg-legged, and less miles. 

Handle it homie.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no way, there's no way in hell that the guy before me swapped in an LSD. it sat at his garage for over a year while he did little things here and there.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

As for Converting Auto trans to Stick

Whatever manual transmission you choose, when you are going from an automatic to a stick, there are several factors that must be considered in every case

A flywheel, pressure plate, clutch disc and pilot bearing will be needed: An automatic does not use these. 

Clutch Actuation: In order to convert from auto to stick, you will need to add a clutch pedal. The easiest way is usually to get the pedals, brackets and linkage parts from the stick shift version of your truck out of a boneyard. Or a setup out of a wrecked truck that can easily be made to fit your truck. If these are not available, it is possible to fabricate a clutch pedal mount and rig a linkage. In this case, some ingenuity will be required. Two general types of linkage are used: Mechanical (a system of rods and crank arm assembly, or a cable) or hydraulic (A master cylinder, hose and slave cylinder). Hydraulic systems have two general type of slave cylinders: Internal, which go inside the bellhousing concentric with the trans input shaft and directly activate the clutch, or external which mount off to the side and push on a pivot arm which moves a throwout bearing which actuates the clutch. While there ere are pros and cons to each method, the decision often is resolved by which one will be easier and less costly to make work in a specific conversion. Factory bellhousing frequently are made to work with one or the other, but not both. Many aftermarket conversion bellhousings are available greatly expanding the options.

A Bellhousing needs to be selected that will work with the transmission and clutch actuation system chosen.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *is he goin SR? *


 .
even if he doesn't go sr, the 91+models are just better tha 89-90. no offense to your sohc kevin


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

VSP3C, why is the SR20 swap easier on the '91+? The guy with the 2 '89's called me yesterday and made me a great offer for both cars. I'd have a running car for CHEAP.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

power steering supposedly

you will already have a DOHC gauge cluster which is required unless you get an aftermarket tach. Both are easily fixable making the 91 more pointless. The only diff besides the engine (which wont matter if you get an SR20) is the front bumper. It doesnt bother me, but I would like 91 up bumper.


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks. The bumper really doesn't bother me. I'd probably just end up swapping in a KA24DE and a 5spd later. This is going to be my driving school car anyways. Something to beat on and I won't care if I spin off into a sand pit. (I'd cry if I did that to my '99 Sentra SE-L.)


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks. The bumper really doesn't bother me. I'd probably just end up swapping in a KA24DE and a 5spd later. This is going to be my driving school car anyways. Something to beat on and I won't care if I spin off into a sand pit. (I'd cry if I did that to my '99 Sentra SE-L.)


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Some info on the LSD, it only came on 91+ and only on SE models and others that the customer had instaleld extra from factory.  most canadian 89-98 had a LSD. there should be a orenge sticker on the Dif housing showing you have a LSD or not.

the front bumpers are diffrent (91+ has more aftermarket spoilers)

gage cluster is difrent (89-90 not compatable with SR)
PS system is difrent
AC compreser is Difrent

For auto to manual, you would need this parts from any 89-94 (not sure on 95-98) manual: clutch pedel asembly, slave/master cylenders, hydrolic lines, flywheel, and clutch asembly. should be pretty straight forward, might also need an ECU from a same year manual or have yours reprogramed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> even if he doesn't go sr, the 91+models are just better tha 89-90. no offense to your sohc kevin


HA thats wut u think...MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> _originally written by drift240sx_
> *HA thats wut u think...MUAHAHAHAHAHA *


 that's all i gotta do..

nismoweapon: what joerc240sx posted is ur answer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is wut i'll be doin after i slash ur tires  

then u will be like  

asking me for a ride home, but then i'll make u :balls: , but at first you'll be like :wtf: come on! but i'll be like hahha hell no :banana: 
so then u :balls: , and i'm like ok here is the ride in the SOHC and then we are like :cheers: 

:thumbup: cool story huh? it would be better if we had more smileys


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA we need more smileys.. =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i think i used about half of them right there^^^


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, speakin of too much time on their hands......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who me?  

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, definately you. and yes, i agree with you. SOHC engines rule! hahahahaha....but only til my CA swap.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SOHC rules, i'm hoping to get 400k on this sucka i'm about 275 away! :jump::jump:

then i'll be ridin on spinners!

Pedal to the metal then STOP, :jump:
Take another sip from the syrup then STOP :jump:
Let my seat back, drop the top then STOP :jump:
See me something sexy, spot that ass I gotta STOP :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

are you trying to sing or someting there? i think you are! hahahaha


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *
> 
> Pedal to the metal then STOP, :jump:
> Take another sip from the syrup then STOP :jump:
> ...


what the hell was that?!? just kiddin....i as bobbin my head when i read that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *are you trying to sing or someting there? i think you are! hahahaha *


not sing... rap


----------

